# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  Selaginella erythropus Sanguinea cultivation

## Wild Ginger

This is a basic simple cultivation setup for Selaginella erythropus. It's requirements are high humidity as well as medium lighting. Tolerates bright shade as well. Below are the steps for an easy and fun way to cultivate your Selaginella erythropus. 

1.Firstly, find any container or cups, for me i bought this at world farm, a transluscent cup.


2.Secondly, soak your spaghnum moss till it becomes fluffy and all ready to use.


3.Thirdly, place a considerable amount or lay into your container, around 1/2 inch or 1inch whichever you feel sufficient for the roots to penetrate into.


Side view of cup with spaghnum moss in it.


4.Have ready the Selaginella erythropus. I made small cuttings from the mother plant and soaked them in water for a few hours.


5.Plant them in with tweezers with just a slight nudge into the spaghnum moss.


Side view of cup with Selaginella erythropus planted. I've sealed the top with clear wrap plastic with rubberband to hold it down. That's just to trap the humidity in the cup.


and Voila!! I've mine under the lights sitting with my other plants. You can have them with bright shade as well (sunlight).


An easy and rewarding plant to grow as a foreground plant in your vivariums/ paludariums and terrariums :Grin: 

Regards,
Phillipe.

----------


## benny

Phillipe,

Thanks for the write up!! And the photographs to go with it!  :Well done: 

Cheers,

----------


## Wild Ginger

No problem Benny!! I've been 'absent' way too long!! :Embarassed:  I'm still using my old Olympus for these shots. Still have to find time to sit down and think of a new Digital SLR. 

Regards,
Phillipe.

----------


## Fei Miao

Hey, I have the ones that looks like moss in the front, what's that?

----------


## Wild Ginger

Hi Ken, i believe you're referring to the dome shaped moss in the foreground. I guess you bought that from Woon Leng because mine was. ID wise is not attainable at this point of time but once i have it ID'd i'll let you know. It's a cool loving moss for all i know as it dries up in warmer conditions.

Regards,
Phillipe.

----------

